

Charge Nonchargeable Batteries  - vismaya
http://techmantras.com/node/292
An interesting video that shows how to build a battery charger that will charge the nonchargeable battery.
======
jacquesm
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recharging_alkaline_batteries>

------
vismaya
Be careful also, it may explode while charging

